# Spot Welding info needed



## Southerner (Oct 15, 2018)

I am trying to locate a source of information for spot welding.  I acquired a Unitek 80F weld head, and a Unitek WS210X power supply but can find no info on the WS210 series.  Unitek had no manual or info when I contacted them.  I also acquired a Unitek 1000B but can find no info on it.  I got them with the idea of making my own nimh battery packs.  I have not found what footswitch I need.  The 80F head appears to be strictly manual positioning and the contact is single contact so I am not sure how to move the second contact electrode close enough to do the small nickel strips that join each  battery cell.

I looked for forums specific to spot welding but Google was not my friend on that.

Any pointers or info would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## francist (Oct 16, 2018)

You may want to change your search terminology to include "tabbing" instead of spot welding. That is (or was, anyway) the term more specific to joining on the lead strips to battery cells. I just did a quick Google search using "tabbing battery cells" and had three or more video hits turn up as well as a bunch of regular web pages. Give it a try, I think it might work better for you.
Good hunting!

-frank


----------



## Southerner (Oct 16, 2018)

francist said:


> You may want to change your search terminology to include "tabbing" instead of spot welding.


I tried your suggestion but all I find for hits are places selling the nickel tab material or complete battery packs.  What I wanted to find was a forum specific to spot welding and hopefully with an electronic slant as opposed to auto repair.

I have the spot welder or at least most of it but can't find any info on the Unitek Miyachi equipment.  I have seen many web pages on making spot welders such as those using a modified microwave oven transformer.  I also looked at some of the cheap spot welders on ebay in the $175 range but from what I saw the quality just was not there and they did not last very long.

Thank you.


----------



## francist (Oct 16, 2018)

Ah, I see. I didn't delve deeply into them, and I'm sorry to have sent you on a wild goose chase. Good luck!

-frank


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 16, 2018)

Resistance Welding is the technical term you are looking for. This should open up a slew of technical information on the internet for you. If I can find it, I'll locate the Resistance Welding Handbook in pdf format.

EDIT: try this - Resistance Welding Handbook on Scribd


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 16, 2018)

Sorry, I didn't fully understand what you are looking to do...Amada acquired Miyachi some time ago. Maybe they can help you out.


----------



## Southerner (Dec 27, 2019)

As I said,  I contacted Unitek/Miyachi/Amada when I acquired the equipment but was told that all of it was too old and they kept no data for their older equipment and suggested that I buy one of their new devices.


----------



## tazzat (Dec 27, 2019)

HBPowerwall
					

Creating a Tesla-inspired Powerwall using 4480 18650 Cells from used laptop batteries. Check out our community @ www.diypowerwalls.com (forum) or www.faceboo...




					www.youtube.com
				




Lots of welding videos
He have a forum to..


----------

